# Pink Powder Mineral



## Napoleon's Loft (Aug 25, 2008)

How do you give/administer this in your pigeons. Do you mix them in water..in food..or you just give it as is like grit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a pink powder mineral vitamin preparation that I just sprinkle lightly over clean grit.

Are there any instructions with the product?


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

I have a flyer on that stuff I think. Is it Natural's Vitamineral Powder, also know as "The Pink Powder"?

My flyer says to offer it in a small pot at all times, and use will fluctuate with increased consumption during breeding and moulting.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

This is one of my birds favorite mineral supplements - the hens really go for it when they are near egg laying. I put a small dish near each nest box so it is available all the time. Be careful to place it where it won't get wet and refresh it regularly - if you put just 1/2" of powder in the dish, you won't feel guilty tossing it to refresh with new.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I mix mine with grit, or get allready mixed.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Napoleon's Loft said:


> How do you give/administer this in your pigeons. Do you mix them in water..in food..or you just give it as is like grit.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can always put it on lightly oiled feed.... safflower, olive, wheat germ, or whatever is readily available.....


----------

